# w.h. at an asphalt plant



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

this is what happens when you combine stupidity, whatever fittings are on hand, plus a desire to keep things, "in house."


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just awared you oracle status for that jewel of a find. :thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I just awared you oracle status for that jewel of a find. :thumbsup:


Thank you. That is in the bathroom of a building where they fill buckets with roofing tar. Ordinarily, I would let that pass, but the lack of unions and mix of galvo, black and copper made it a keeper.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is that an eccentric on the left, or is it just my eyes? Anybody seen my smokes???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Airgap said:


> Is that an eccentric on the left, or is it just my eyes? Anybody seen my smokes???


Everyone knows it's supposed to be flat on the TOP... :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Is that an eccentric on the left, or is it just my eyes? Anybody seen my smokes???


nah,
that's a 300# reducing coupling. I think the smoke got in your eyes!:jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the ball valve on the right that doesn't shut completely off.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't even notice that. That's a 40 gallon heater for a lav.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It'll shut off but it ain't opened all the way. 

That takes some time to build something like that... Nice!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

For a minute I thought it was one that I had installed...

Then I realized the cigarette pack wasn't my brand....:laughing:

There wasn't a Sam Adams bottle sitting next to it was there?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This place takes a byproduct from a petroleum refinery and makes asphalt and tar, by mixing some kind of rubber or something. The refinery is extremely safety conscious, but this place is a joke, the employees smoke everywhere, no hot work permits are filled out, no hard hats, or PPE, just crazy.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> It'll shut off but it ain't opened all the way.
> 
> That takes some time to build something like that... Nice!


It might close but if it's been like that for a while it won't shut off. The water passing through has probably worn the ball away just enough to keep it from shutting off 100%.








Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> It might close but if it's been like that for a while it won't shut off. The water passing through has probably worn the ball away just enough to keep it from shutting off 100%.
> 
> Paul


Possibly.... I've come across valves that were used to throttle the flow and were 3/4 of the way open and still maintained 100% shut off when closed, might just depend on the make of the valve.


----------

